# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Sretni blagdani i sretan put od autosjedalicarske ekipe!

## Ancica

Dragi naši forumaši, Rodina autosjedaličarska ekipa želi vam sretan Božić, Novu godinu i općenito blagdane pune sreće i veselja, u okruženju vaših najmilijih!

Ako se spremate na put, nek vam je lagan i siguran  :Heart: 

Nemojte zaboraviti: vežite se sigurnosnim pojasom bez obzira da li ste na prednjem ili stražnjem sjedalu, a za vašu djecu stoji već dobro utvrđeno pravilo - AUTOSJEDALICA - UVIJEK I BEZ IZNIMKE!

Naravno, odgovarajuća i pravilno postavljena, a dijete pravilno vezano.

Evo i podsjetnika: Postoji samo jedan način

----------

